# You Won 60 freaking games so stop complaining



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

about over hauling the entire team and messing with the chemistry.

If the Mavs had gotten passed the Spurs they would have sweeped the Nets.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

If the Suns had gotten past the Spurs they'd have swept the Nets too, so that's no big thing


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

...or if the Kings had gotten past the Mavs they'd have swept the Nets too...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> If the Suns had gotten past the Spurs they'd have swept the Nets too, so that's no big thing


Ok ok, that is a joke now.

-Petey


----------



## Lethal Vertical (May 9, 2003)

THIS THREAD IS A joke....the spurs were the best team and we won it!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> ...or if the Kings had gotten past the Mavs they'd have swept the Nets too...



or if the Lakers had gotten past the Spurs they'd have swept the Nets too...


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

well if the raptors had made the playoffs and got past the nets, they would have been swept...


----------

